# Waiving XM Activation Charge



## billmarc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have two XMs on the family plan and want to add a third. How can I get around the activation fee they want to charge every time you add a unit? I was told that I would need a "promotion code" which normally comes with a new vehicle. Unfortunately this unit is not going in a brand new vehicle.
Anybody got any ideas??


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Can't you activate it on-line?? I thought they implemented that ..


----------



## billmarc (Oct 17, 2002)

HarryD said:


> Can't you activate it on-line?? I thought they implemented that ..


Yes, you can activate on-line for $9.99, which is five dollars less than talking to a real person. I solved the problem by paying for a two year subscription (at a discounted rate, no less!) and they waived all activation fees!!

-- Billmarc --


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

When I activated my XM, I first poked around the 'Net with Google searching for XM Coupon. Found a few, and they all seemed to give me free activation and a free month or two. It worked for me, but YMMV, especially since it's for additional units.

Oh, and I activated online of course.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

I activated my XMPCR yesterday via online registration. There was no fee.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

I added a home XM unit at Christmas and tried to activate online but the web page was having problems. Probably high traffic. I called and explained the problem to the sales person and they waived the activation fee for me. That might be worth a shot. Good luck.


----------

